# dynoed my APS car yesterday



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, I finally got around to getting my car on a dyno. for those who don't know, it is an 05 with a forged 9.4:1 shortblock with stock cam and heads. Only mods are the APS, boost a pump, alky (good amount of it!) and magnaflow cat back. The "peak" numbers are a touch higher than average due to the boost spiking then falling off when on the dyno, so it gets a quick "bump" on the peak.

This was done on a dynojet with std smoothing (what they prefer to use there for their own reasons).

Anyway- first run, right off the street in "as-is" state (how I drive it every day) was 713 hp, 719 tq. Run 2 was about 1-2 psi more and a little fuel tweak and it put down 743 hp, 746 tq. Another tweak on the MBC and it hit 768 hp, 761 tq.

Final run was a "bigger" tweak on the MBC and added a ton of fuel just in case it hit higher boost than anticipated and it pulled off 795 hp and 778 tq .

I know I could have easily hit 800 with just a little tweak of the MBC, but I was worried about how much more the stock pump and bucket would provide for, so I quit while I was ahead. All the runs were 5-10 minutes apart, so there was no significant cool down time or any other cheats done to get the numbers better. If I could have gotten the boost to hold steady, it would have done better also- it was peaking about 19-20 and slowly settling around 15-16 or so. Also, I was tempted to drop the exhaust since I know that is killing this car, but again, I was nervous about too much more air flow with the stock pump so I just left it as it was.

Once I do the pump, I will be doing some more tuning, then taking it back and seeing what it is really capable of with open exhaust and such- should easily see 835ish at a minimum I would have to guess with the exhaust dropped and a bit more tweaking. Possibly higher if I can stop the boost from dropping off like this, which I think unbolting the exhaust will help a lot with.

Joe


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

killer numbers. what's your tire size and is your rear stock?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*dyno*

kind of hard for me to believe the numbers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

koman said:


> killer numbers. what's your tire size and is your rear stock?


Stock 17's with a stock rear- traction is very limited at best.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> kind of hard for me to believe the numbers


Lol, ok. Go to ls2gto.com and you will see that there is a lot more going on with GTOs than what you see here ...
Joe


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are INSANE numbers! And you're running the stock rubber? Must feel like skating on ice! You better invest in some drive-line upgrades, if you haven't already.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah- "skating on ice" describes 1st through early 4th gear pretty well lol. I have nothing done with the driveline yet, which is why I still only have the stock tires- if it did hook, it would destroy things. I just can't get over the price people get for GTO driveline parts and can't bring myself to spend the money. I may just go solid axle and be done, but I do like the handling as is, so it is a toss up .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*dyno*

you can get big HP numbers with the LS1 and LS2,, but once you get around the 650 HP range you better start spending tons of cash on suspension up grades.. the stock trans, drive shaft and rear end will go up in smoke after a few hard launches,, not to mention the factory engine mounts that will rip themselves apart, also the frame will not hold up..and on stock 17 inch wheels.. no way in hell


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*dyno*

What I am saying is that. why would someone put tons of HP in to a motor and leave everything else stock, no suspension mods, rear end mods, frame mods, axel mods, nothing.. this car will rip apart


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> I just can't get over the price people get for GTO driveline parts and can't bring myself to spend the money.


I feel you. I was contemplating doing drive shaft, axle stubs, and everything.... added up to about $3500.00, not counting installation. :willy: 
If I ever take it to the next level, I'll prolly bite the bullet and upgrade, but for now I'm good.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> you can get big HP numbers with the LS1 and LS2,, but once you get around the 650 HP range you better start spending tons of cash on suspension up grades.. the stock trans, drive shaft and rear end will go up in smoke after a few hard launches,, not to mention the factory engine mounts that will rip themselves apart, also the frame will not hold up..and on stock 17 inch wheels.. no way in hell


Not exactly.......but close. If your goal is a good ET, then do everything, but very few people can afford the $7k engine up grades and the other $5K + in supporting mods at the same time. Most of us buy the power, then we'll fix what breaks. It's a 50/50 shot on most of it. But since most of us will only be street warriors, then the stock parts will work. Also, for serious launches, you'll need rear end upgrades long before 650 HP. " The frame won't hold up" That's the first I've heard of that????
And as for Joe's dyno #s..... He's not even pushing what this kit is capable of yet!!!! Like he said..... Do some research elsewhere...... There are a # of these kits already in action including a personal friend of mine........ Oh.... Yes, I have one too!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> What I am saying is that. why would someone put tons of HP in to a motor and leave everything else stock, no suspension mods, rear end mods, frame mods, axel mods, nothing.. this car will rip apart


It holds up just fine with no traction . Not going to break if the tires spin. You can think/say what you want, that's fine, but I have a different opinion than you do. I don't drag race, all my running is top end stuff, so the stock axles and such will survive just fine.

Saying the car will rip apart couldn't be more wrong if you tried to make internet BS up .

As for all the power with no other stuff, it just happened that way, I wasn't planning on going this far, but since I had to go into the motor for repairs, it was just as easy to build the bottom end up and since that was done, HP is just a matter of turning a knob- sooo, while it was on the dyno, why not see what it will do??? It has the motor, turbo kit and $1500 Spec twin disk clutch. The rear will come later when I am ready to go solid axle with it, I refuse to spend what people get just for a set of axles only to have a mediocre setup- I'll just go 9" and be done. Until then, I'll just keep the slicks in the garage.

Besides, I built this car to make *ME* happy with how it performs with my driving style and conditions- most of my driving is on the highway and this car pulls like a bike on the highway, so I'm happy with it .
Joe
PS- [email protected] the motor mounts ripping apart- have you experienced this, or just commenting on what you *think* will happen?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bigdisplay said:


> Not exactly.......but close. If your goal is a good ET, then do everything, but very few people can afford the $7k engine up grades and the other $5K + in supporting mods at the same time. Most of us buy the power, then we'll fix what breaks. It's a 50/50 shot on most of it. But since most of us will only be street warriors, then the stock parts will work. Also, for serious launches, you'll need rear end upgrades long before 650 HP. " The frame won't hold up" That's the first I've heard of that????
> And as for Joe's dyno #s..... He's not even pushing what this kit is capable of yet!!!! Like he said..... Do some research elsewhere...... There are a # of these kits already in action including a personal friend of mine........ Oh.... Yes, I have one too!


Thanks bud .. And you hit the nail on the head about not being able to afford it all at once. I have two spare rear ends (center sections) and two sets of spare stubs, so once they are gone, I'll worry about upgrading .


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

his claims are totally believable even without trying to consult another site. the motor was built right by lowering the compression then adding boost. it's amazing how much power the lsx blocks can take. i'm seriously thinking of doing an lsx swap into my fox body with a twin turbo set-up. alky injection makes for some mad power as well. true this site doesn't really get into all that but i do like this one versus others. curious question, will the 8.1 l fuel pump work for your set-up?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*hp*

What good is having a lot of HP if you can't get the power to the ground


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*dyno*

Maybe I am just OLD SCHOOL,, but I did a lot of Racing at Connecticut Dragway in Connecticut from 1970 till it closed in 1984 plus I did a lot of racing ar Raceway Park in English Town New Jersey,,and the Old School way of thinking is for every 10 dollars spent on Engine Mods you need to spend atleast 2.50 on suspension.. Meaning 25 percent of the money you spend on HP parts you should be spending on the Trans, drive shaft, rear end, axels , shocks, springs and so on


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

For my driving, it goes to the ground perfectly. I'm not a drag racer, so for what I do with the car, it is just fine.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*dyno*

OK,, if you do top end stuff, then you will be fine,,the stock suspension will hold up,


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

koman said:


> his claims are totally believable even without trying to consult another site. the motor was built right by lowering the compression then adding boost. it's amazing how much power the lsx blocks can take. i'm seriously thinking of doing an lsx swap into my fox body with a twin turbo set-up. alky injection makes for some mad power as well. true this site doesn't really get into all that but i do like this one versus others. curious question, will the 8.1 l fuel pump work for your set-up?


The 8.1 will work *better* than this one, but still won't be "enough" for me to feel comfortable. I actually turned the boost back down since on the street with more load, the boost was going a bit higher and the fuel just wasn't there for the extra load as it was. I am going to just to a Walbro in tank for now, and keep it around 15-16 psi, which still gave me 76x hp and as I get the extra $$$, I will do a full fuel system with external boost referenced regulator and real pump. 

I just am short changed right now after all I did do to it. I had the money set aside for fueling, but my brand new Spec stage 3 clutch wasn't happy at the power levels the car it making, so I had to unexpectedly spend $1500 on a twin disk setup .


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> OK,, if you do top end stuff, then you will be fine,,the stock suspension will hold up,


Don't get me wrong, I know the power output is capable of 9's in the right chassis, but not in a 6 speed GTO with stock driveline parts. I didn't build this as a drag car though, it is just too heavy and the rear is not suited for it, it is a wicked cruiser for me. If I ever do cross that line, it will get a 9" in it and be done- then I'll be able to really put a good tire on it and see what it will do!!
Joe


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*dyno*

Yes,, this can be a 9 sec car.. there is a 04 GTO with automatic in New Haven Connecticut,, did tons of mods to his car,, it is a street legal car and it runs 10.2s on street tires,, my 67 Camaro runs high 9's


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup, I know Ed- his car is pretty nuts. I take it you are from the New Haven area? I lived in Branford for several years up until about 14 years ago. Man, that made me feel old thinking that it was that long ago lol.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Also, the problem with the GTO as you know, is the weight. If this were in a gutted F body with a TH400 and 9", 1/4 times would be outstanding, but in a ~4000# car with a crappy IRS that likes to wheel hop all over the place and you can't shift too hard or you'll rip something out, the et will suffer greatly . The motor, trans and clutch will easily handle what the car is doing, the driveshaft back will need some attention and will probably be next winters project.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Figured I'd post a link to this- the first post has a link to a video of a couple of my runs, she left before the 795/778 run, but you get the idea . 

http://www.mustangcollective.com/showthread.php?t=8364&page=3


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

dang dude, i gotta go clean myself. actually i'll have to jump on dizzy1's bandwagon now, give that rascal the right suspension mods and geez you're talking a rocket and a half on the street with stock sound. i think that's the thing i personally like the best with turbo'd cars, they can still sound like stock yet be stupid fast. makes me wish i had a gf to pawn off for cash to do an aps set up on my goat. sadly i'll just turbo the rustang first. just be careful with that ride, don't get yourself hurt too badly. :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

koman said:


> dang dude, i gotta go clean myself. actually i'll have to jump on dizzy1's bandwagon now, give that rascal the right suspension mods and geez you're talking a rocket and a half on the street with stock sound. i think that's the thing i personally like the best with turbo'd cars, they can still sound like stock yet be stupid fast. makes me wish i had a gf to pawn off for cash to do an aps set up on my goat. sadly i'll just turbo the rustang first. just be careful with that ride, don't get yourself hurt too badly. :cheers


The suspension stuff will come in time! It just takes a lot of $$$ . I'll probably just skip right to a 9" or possibly *maybe* an 8.8" when the time comes- hopefully by the end of the season, if not it will be next winters project. It has a long way to go still. 

The nice thing about turbos is you can dial your power wherever you want it (within reason)- I don't "have to" drive a 800 whp car, I can dial it back to mid 600's with ease. Funny thing though is drivability is the same either way, so I find myself leaving it up all the time lol.

Joe


----------

